# 722K: How do I disable SD duplicates of locals?



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

In the past on my 722K DVR with OTA module, I could direct-enter a local channel and it would take me to the OTA HD channel. For example, to view local channel KSPR-HD OTA 33-1, I would enter *33* on the remote and it would take me to *33-1*. For some reason, now when I enter *33*, the 722 now tunes to sat channel *33-0* in standard def.

How can I force the box to start ignoring the crappy SD locals again?

My location cannot see the Eastern Arc. so I cannot get the HD locals via satellite. The only reason I subscribe to the locals is to get the guide.

thanks.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I think if you click 033 the 722K will insert the - and then you click on 1. At least that's how I do it on a 922.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Have you tried locking out (Menu-5-2) 33-0?


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

jsk,
That worked. Thanks.
There used to be a simpler way to do this, though.... 

@olguy,
Your method did not work on the 722. Don't know why they didn't put a *-* on these remotes.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Just enter it like "03301" and you should get it. I have some Dish DTV PALs (CECBs) and that's how they enter.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

scooper, 
jsk's method worked. And I only have to enter 1 or 2 digits for local channels, not a whole string.

It's ridiculous that Dish doesn't put a *-* on the remote number pad.


----------

